# Help Me With My Binding Setup



## KernowTim (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all, 
Im reasonably new to snowboarding and to the forum, Im off on a college trip in February and im taking my own gear:

Brand new un-used Forum Recon 156W
Brand new un-used Forum Factions
Brand new un-used 32 Lashed size 10UK

I recently took the bindings off to get te board waxed, and I have a dilema and how to put them back onto the board, as im a relative beginner rider, with not too much knowledge on what stance width, angle etc to go with. Can anyone help me? The board is a twin shape directional board and im hoping to get into switch riding and park freestyle whilst on the trip, but also general all mountain riding. What sort of stance width, angles should I go with? As I say the board is a "twin like" directional board, with one edge to binding mount measurement of 44cm and other 42cm. 

Any advice on what setup to go for for an all mountain freestlye beginerish setup would be greatly appreciated, you guys are the best people to ask!

Cheers.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

If you could answer a couple of questions then we can probably offer more accurate advice:

Height:
Weight:


If you want to ride switch then you want a more "duck stance",something around 15(front) , -12(back) on the angles I believe would be good.

Stance is sort of dependent on the length of yours legs and personal preference.
Another thing to consider is forward lean, though I would just start without any lean and adjust as needed, as you can adjust that quickly on the mountain.


----------



## KernowTim (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate, 

My height is around 5"9 to 5"10, and my weight is 70kg.
Would 15, 15 be a good stance, why specifically 15, 12?

Thanks again.


----------

